# Accordo City-Roma: Dzeko giallorosso per 23M!



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Agosto 2015)

Ultim'ora Espn: accordo Roma City! Il fortissimo centravanti bosniaco andrà nella Capitale per 23M. Seguiranno ulteriori aggiornamenti.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (1 Agosto 2015)

Bene, allora Romagnoli arriverà la settimana prossima


----------



## Aron (1 Agosto 2015)

Buon per noi.

Sabatini invece non lo riconosco più.
Tutti quei soldi per uno che viene da una stagione pessima. 
Avrebbero fatto meglio a prendere Mandzukic, oppure acquistare Llorente a un prezzo conveniente.

Poi magari Dzeko si ripiglia e segna 20 goal, ma a oggi è un'incognita costosissima.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Agosto 2015)

Ora speriamo ci sara' l'accellerata decisiva per Romagnoli da noi


----------



## Saigon (1 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Buon per noi.
> 
> Sabatini invece non lo riconosco più.
> Tutti quei soldi per uno che viene da una stagione pessima.
> ...


Un'incognita? Per l'unica stagione giocata sottotono, tra infortuni e scelte tecniche dell'allenatore?
Questo se viene in Serie A (dove un 38enne come Toni chiude con 22 gol) se la comanda.


----------



## Aron (1 Agosto 2015)

Saigon ha scritto:


> Un'incognita? Per l'unica stagione giocata sottotono, tra infortuni e scelte tecniche dell'allenatore?
> Questo se viene in Serie A (dove un 38enne come Toni chiude con 22 gol) se la comanda.



Ha 29 anni, e nell'ultima stagione ha conteggiato comunque 32 presenze globali siglando solo 6 goal.
E' un rischio enorme, non essendo più giovanissimo. Il suo è stato un calo fisiologico e/o mentale, oppure è stata solo una stagione no?
Nulla da ridire se arrivasse in prestito con diritto di riscatto o a cifre modeste. 
Spendere invece tutti quei soldi per me è assurdo.
Avesse fatto il Milan la stessa cosa mi sarei imbufalito.
Per dire, l'ultima stagione di Torres al Chelsea è stata migliore di quella di Dzeko al City. Poi Torres l'abbiamo visto cos'ha fatto al Milan.


----------



## DannySa (1 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Buon per noi.
> 
> Sabatini invece non lo riconosco più.
> Tutti quei soldi per uno che viene da una stagione pessima.
> ...




Alla Roma serviva uno come Ibra, solo che Ibra alla Roma non ci va neppure se venisse da 6 scudetti vinti.
Dzeko è il classico attaccante lungagnone che finché aveva un'ottima media gol era considerato un grande attaccante, quando è calato in quel senso è stato più che altro inutile, è un'attaccante che o segna o corricchia senza combinare nulla, oltre ad avere quasi 30 anni non credo possa sbocciare di nuovo, probabile abbia un rendimento modesto senza fare chissà che... non è sicuramente un top e non ti fa vincere scudetti.


----------



## Saigon (1 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ha 29 anni, e nell'ultima stagione ha conteggiato comunque 32 presenze globali siglando solo 6 goal.
> E' un rischio enorme, non essendo più giovanissimo. Il suo è stato un calo fisiologico e/o mentale, oppure è stata solo una stagione no?
> Nulla da ridire se arrivasse in prestito con diritto di riscatto o a cifre modeste.
> Spendere invece tutti quei soldi per me è assurdo.
> ...


Ovvio che è stata una stagione no. Ha avuto pochi infortuni in carriera e ne ha avuti ben due (uno al tallone, l'altro muscolare) nell'ultima stagione. Poi ci sono di mezzo anche le scelte tecniche dell'allenatore, che tra l'acquisto di Bony e il modulo con una prima punta con Aguero unico terminale offensivo, ha fatto capire che il bosniaco avrebbe avuto sempre meno spazio.
32 presenze, sì, ma la metà le ha giocate con una media di 15 minuti.
A 29 anni sei nel pieno della carriera. Ripeto, Toni a 38 anni è capocannoniere.
23 milioni mi sembrano pochi per uno come Dzeko (protagonista, tra le altre cose, di due storici titoli con Wolfsburg e City), in un mercato in cui Bertolacci costa 20 e Romagnoli 30.


----------



## koti (1 Agosto 2015)

32 presenze ma partendo quasi sempre dalla panchina, passare da Doumbia a Dzeko è un upgrade clamoroso.


----------



## robs91 (1 Agosto 2015)

In serie A farà bene.Non penso che un attaccante con le sue caratteristiche sia finito a 29 anni.Vero, l' ultima stagione è stata pessima,ma c'è da dire che è partito titolare solo undici volte in campionato.


----------



## Danielsan (1 Agosto 2015)

Se fosse arrivato da noi a queste cifre ci sarebbe la rivolta.. 

Comunque penso possa fare un ottimo campionato.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (1 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Buon per noi.
> 
> Sabatini invece non lo riconosco più.
> Tutti quei soldi per uno che viene da una stagione pessima.
> ...



In premier ha giocato 930 minuti cioè pochissimo segnando 4 gol ma già la stagione precedente ne ha fatti 16 di gol, llorente e mandzukic a me non piacciono assolutamente, che poi mandzukic è costato anche intorno ai 20 mln mica bruscolini , e il paragone con Torres è improponibile visto che lo spagnolo veniva da 4 stagioni negative.


----------



## accadde_domani (1 Agosto 2015)

Dzeko il classico lungagnone d'area non si può sentire. Ha un gran fisico, ma pure una buona tecnica, è ambidestro, ha sempre dialogato molto con la squadra. Non è mai stato un fenomeno, ma è un ottimo attaccante completo che a 29 anni tutto può essere tranne che finito. In Serie A può fare tranquillamente 20 goal.


----------



## DannySa (1 Agosto 2015)

accadde_domani ha scritto:


> Dzeko il classico lungagnone d'area non si può sentire. Ha un gran fisico, ma pure una buona tecnica, è ambidestro, ha sempre dialogato molto con la squadra. Non è mai stato un fenomeno, ma è un ottimo attaccante completo che a 29 anni tutto può essere tranne che finito. In Serie A può fare tranquillamente 20 goal.



Perché lungagnone ora significa scarso per te?


----------



## Jino (1 Agosto 2015)

accadde_domani ha scritto:


> Dzeko il classico lungagnone d'area non si può sentire. Ha un gran fisico, ma pure una buona tecnica, è ambidestro, ha sempre dialogato molto con la squadra. Non è mai stato un fenomeno, ma è un ottimo attaccante completo che a 29 anni tutto può essere tranne che finito. In Serie A può fare tranquillamente 20 goal.



Hai ragione, ha buonissima tecnica individuale e sa giocare per la squadra ed il compagno. Non è solo un pennellone d'area, hai ragione.


----------



## uoteghein (1 Agosto 2015)

Mi pare un ottimo acquisto.
30 mil per Bacca sono ottimi e 23 per Dzeko fanno schifo? Eddai. Aldilá dell'ultima stagione é un signor attaccante. Quando Bacca vendeva il pesce questo segnava caterve di gol in Bundesliga.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Agosto 2015)

A quelle cifre è un gran colpo. A me non è mai piaciuto, ma in A può fare tranquillamente 20 gol.
Può e deve essere l'attaccante giusto per la Roma per vincere questo benedetto scudetto.


----------



## Dany20 (1 Agosto 2015)

In Inghilterra non ha mai giocato e quando l'ha fatto ha deluso. Un po come Jovetic ma Dzeko ha 29 se non erro. Puo dire la sua ma oggi è una grande incognita.


----------



## uoteghein (1 Agosto 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> In Inghilterra non ha mai giocato e quando l'ha fatto ha deluso. Un po come Jovetic ma Dzeko ha 29 se non erro. Puo dire la sua ma oggi è una grande incognita.



60 gol in 3 stagioni (tolta l'ultima) equivale a non aver mai giocato e aver deluso? Curioso!


----------



## tifosa asRoma (1 Agosto 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> In Inghilterra non ha mai giocato e quando l'ha fatto ha deluso. Un po come Jovetic ma Dzeko ha 29 se non erro. Puo dire la sua ma oggi è una grande incognita.



Non è vero escludendo l'ultima stagione nelle altre ha giocato 108 partite con 46 gol, non mi sembra male.


----------



## TheZio (1 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me sono ottimi colpi sia Bacca, sia Mandzukic che Dzeko.. Adesso sarà solo da vedere quello che meglio si adatterà al calcio italiano e che si troverà più in sintonia con il gioco delle proprie squadre.. Sono felice per il livello del campionato italiano che, forse, sta tornando quello di una volta...
Vedendo giocare Bacca nel Milan, però, sono stra convinto che è la tipologia di attaccante che ci serviva, penso che a noi Dzeko e Mandzukic non sarebbero risultati utili quanto il colombiano..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Agosto 2015)

Grande acquisto e ottima cifra. L'attaccante giusto da abbinare ad Iturbe


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Agosto 2015)

Ottimo acquisto, la Roma a oggi sembrerebbe al completo, quindi decisamente in pole. Ma se poi ogni anno si trasforma nella Rometta...


----------



## Coccosheva81 (1 Agosto 2015)

Può essere buono o un bidone, impossibile dirlo a priori, dipende tutto da come si adatta e da come entra in sintonia con l'allenatore.
Guardate Llorente, con Conte giocava benissimo e segnava a raffica perché giocava nella maniera a lui più congeniale.
Con Allegri, che gli chiedeva un altro tipo di movimenti, sembrava il fratello scarso, un palo della luce.
Se non si dovesse prendere bene con Garcia, magari fa una stagione da 3 gol, viceversa magari diventa capocannoniere.
23 milioni ci stanno, tutto sommato è il suo prezzo onesto.


----------



## Dexter (1 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Espn: accordo Roma City! Il fortissimo centravanti bosniaco andrà nella Capitale per 23M. Seguiranno ulteriori aggiornamenti.


La migliore prima punta della A con Higuain.


----------



## il condor (1 Agosto 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Se fosse arrivato da noi a queste cifre ci sarebbe la rivolta..
> 
> Comunque penso possa fare un ottimo campionato.



sicuramente vale quella cifra più dzeko che quello preso da noi.


----------



## Serginho (1 Agosto 2015)

Farà una brutta fine


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Espn: accordo Roma City! Il fortissimo centravanti bosniaco andrà nella Capitale per 23M. Seguiranno ulteriori aggiornamenti.



Secondo me ha tutto per fare benissimo nella Roma.
Adesso sotto con Romagnoli.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Agosto 2015)

se starà bene fisicamente penso che sia una punta ancora in grado di spostare gli equilibri in serie A.
Bel colpo della Roma


----------



## pennyhill (4 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> 60 gol in 3 stagioni (tolta l'ultima) equivale a non aver mai giocato e aver deluso? Curioso!



Ha fatto 30 gol nelle stagioni dei titoli. È stato un Tomasson di lusso, altri costi, arrivato con altre prospettive, ma non ha fatto male.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Agosto 2015)

Vediamo sto fenomeno


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2015)

15 milioni + 3 di bonus, pare.


----------



## pennyhill (4 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 15 milioni + 3 di bonus, pare.



http://www.milanworld.net/dzeko-ric...-alla-roma-vt30206-post764145.html#post764145

In 3 settimane hanno praticamente dimezzato le pretese.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 15 milioni + 3 di bonus, pare.



Regalato praticamente anche se a me il giocatore non piace più di tanto e il suo acquisto non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo onestamente, più che altro mi interessa perchè ora finalmente ci mollano Romagnoli viste le entrate di Dzeko e Salah.


----------



## Danielsan (4 Agosto 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> sicuramente vale quella cifra più dzeko che quello preso da noi.



Eh questo può anche darsi, ma se il Siviglia lo vendeva solo con la clausola..


----------



## il condor (4 Agosto 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Eh questo può anche darsi, ma se il Siviglia lo vendeva solo con la clausola..



io intendevo quello preso a centrocampo.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2015)

La roma sta prendendo Salah e Dzeko e a breve prenderà minimo un terzino, se non due. Menomale che avevano bisogno dei nostri soldi. Noi per comprare qualcuno, di che abbiamo bisogno? Di qualche congiunzione astrale, allineamento di pianeti, fenomeni paranormali? Che du palle...


----------



## Juventino30 (4 Agosto 2015)

Si riprenderà dal sonno che ha dormito al City? La questione gira tutta lì. La Roma comunque stavolta sta operando molto oculatamente, hanno imparato la lezione dello scorso anno. Se l'ambiente regge, può essere davvero arrivata la loro ora.


----------



## Miro (4 Agosto 2015)

Per me hanno fatto un grande affare, finalmente hanno una punta centrale di livello; sulla carta Salah-Dzeko-Iturbe è roba da leccarsi i baffi.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (4 Agosto 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Si riprenderà dal sonno che ha dormito al City? La questione gira tutta lì. La Roma comunque stavolta sta operando molto oculatamente, hanno imparato la lezione dello scorso anno. Se l'ambiente regge, può essere davvero arrivata la loro ora.



Secondo me c'è una valutazione negativa su Dzeko al city abbastanza immotivata , escludendo l'ultimo campionato in cui ha giocato solo 930 Min con 4 gol, nelle 3 stagioni precedenti ha giocato 93 partite in premier segnando 44 gol, media non proprio da uno che dorme.


----------



## Dexter (4 Agosto 2015)

Tutti convinti sia uno scarsone,bah. Se la gioca tranquillamente con Higuain, Icardi e Bacca.


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 15 milioni + 3 di bonus, pare.



 

a quelle cifre è regalato, bravo sabatini.


----------

